# judo w/o GI



## muayThaiPerson (Dec 22, 2002)

ive seen some judo techniques. they are quite nice. i was impressed about how ppl were tossed. but most of the ones ive seen utilized the GI for the techniques. how do thesse techniques work withourt the gi.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 22, 2002)

The short answer is: not as nicely.

Most of them still work without the gi but are harder to excute well and quickly lead to torn clothing (which isn't a problem on the street but is with training partners).

You might want to try asking some of those MMA people as in the UFC and such its now cutsimary to wear very little clothing and thus anything that requires the other person to have a certain type of clothering isn't going to work.


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## JDenz (Dec 24, 2002)

Ya of course I am biased being a wrestler but I always thought our takedowns and throws are better and take more skill power and tecnique because we don't wear cloths to throw us with.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 24, 2002)

Judo has many non-gi techniques. Most can be modifed to work without one. It's quite the arsenal if you train it right. It is also a common thread among many MMAists. As my instructor says if someone says "What if..." "JUDO!"


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *ive seen some judo techniques. they are quite nice. i was impressed about how ppl were tossed. but most of the ones ive seen utilized the GI for the techniques. how do thesse techniques work withourt the gi. *



Some flat out won't be able to be done unless the opponent has really long chest hair.  If they have a top on it would want to be fairly thick as some people in my class have attempted throws in double thinkness Karate Gi's and they've torn so any thin clothing may make it difficult . There are plenty of throws which could be used without a gi so it wouldn't be a real issue you would just have to be selective.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Gi is simply a training uniform designed to take the abuse of judo training and maintain modesty. It's actual design has changed over the years. As for throws without the gi- ippon seoi nage, O goshi, harai goshi, uchi mata, koshi guruma, all ashi waza, sukui nage, tawara gaeshi, yoko sutemi's, all of these and probaly others are doable without the gi. This question is usually posed with self defense in mind. In such situations, an atemi strike  can be used to set up the throw, then whatever is available is used to execute the appropriate throw. For back throws- grab the throat and drive, for forward throws- slip your around the waist or under the arm or behind the head and pull. Hair is a useful thing to grab, as are ears. Hope this helps to answer your question.

                                                         Peace
                                                           Dennis


----------



## J-kid (Dec 26, 2002)

For some throws without Jacket or Gi you need under arm hook.


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2002)

Some Good Ways to use Judo with
No Gi in his VHS Tape Seirs.

once again U take away the Gi
it is verry much like Wrestling.

It's not un comon to see this at Abu Dabi


----------



## JDenz (Dec 27, 2002)

lol Judo without a gi is wrestling lol


----------



## ace (Dec 28, 2002)

it's true it's true


----------



## MartialArtist (Dec 30, 2002)

A lot of the throws work with slight improvisation, but that is more on the person who's executing them's duty to realize the environment.  One throw that is found in one form of judo and hapkido is actually very easy to improvise.  Instead of grabbing the point where the X shape is formed, the area right below the collar will do.

For people who don't wear a shirt...  In most self-defense situations, people wear a shirt.  If not, then you can do other things.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2002)

Now that I am starting to learn Judo almost every tech. is the same as wrestling with just diffrent grips.  The hip movement is almost identical.  So pretty much they are the same sport the only diffrence is the silly judo guys leave on a big heavy piece of clothing to throw them with.  Just kidding guys:wink:


----------



## Gaston (Jul 4, 2004)

muayThaiPerson said:
			
		

> ive seen some judo techniques. they are quite nice. i was impressed about how ppl were tossed. but most of the ones ive seen utilized the GI for the techniques. how do thesse techniques work withourt the gi.


The huge variety of Judo throws available, and all their Kuzure (modified) forms make it tough to answer your question.  You will have to be a little more specific about which throws you are talking about?  Also since most altercations happen at night just how little clothing does your usual opponent wear (no kidding intended)?  I live in central Canada and for 6-8 months of the year there is little problem with scantily clad attackers jumping out at me.  ​Seriously tap out shorts at -25 degrees                               :lool:  ha:lol: ha ha ha:lol: ha ha ha :lol:ha ha ha:lol: ha ha :lool:gasp.  Sorry the image was just too ridiculous. ​Name a throw, and if someone is normally clad it should be able to be preformed on them with little modification. 


Ps. If someone runs at me in their shorts in the middle of winter the first thing Im going to say is Fight with your girl?


----------



## captnigh (Jul 6, 2004)

strike the attacker in a way to manipulate his point of balance.  you must defend yourself and strike the attacker in a way that will coincide with the throw.  for example, a strike to set up for o soto gari would be different than a strike to set up for ippon seio nage- say, a chin strike (for the reap)as opposed to a shot to the groin(for the throw).... 
then use under arm hooks, head grabs, and arm grabs to throw....


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 6, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Now that I am starting to learn Judo almost every tech. is the same as wrestling with just diffrent grips. The hip movement is almost identical. So pretty much they are the same sport the only diffrence is the silly judo guys leave on a big heavy piece of clothing to throw them with. Just kidding guys:wink:


Hi,

There is a very important distinction here between the Western and Eastern unarmed combat tradition.

Dr. Jigoro Kano invented his Judo as a safer form of the deadly Jujitsu during the Meiji Restoration (1868-1910) of Japan in a time period when the martial arts where in danger of being totally outlawed.

In his safer modification of jujitsu, Dr. Kano emphasized falls on a mat (tatami) and the use of a jacket (Judo-gi) to prevent injuries and chafe.  The Judo Gi, possibly another modification of the Japanese male kimono, made it possible for Dr. Kano to apply his famous method of 'kuzushi' (breaking balance) to his new found method!  It gave one something to grip, other than your opponents appendage as in jujitsu.

Remember, any attempt to make Judo a pragmatic street fighting system will only be a reinvention of Jujitsu, the silly piece of clothing to throw is what helps make Judo a humane fighting art (such as those silly fat leather gloves that boxers wear made bare knuckle boxing a humane fighting art).

If you want a totally effective street fighting art, where eye gouging, biting, kicking, weaponry, skin ripping, and bone breaking techniques are taught, than by all means study Ju-jitsu, not Judo.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 6, 2004)

muayThaiPerson said:
			
		

> ive seen some judo techniques. they are quite nice. i was impressed about how ppl were tossed. but most of the ones ive seen utilized the GI for the techniques. how do thesse techniques work withourt the gi.


Hi,

Judo without the Gi is really tough to do, and you will probably find jujitsu more suited to fighting without a shirt.

Jujitsu is specifically designed to be applied directly to the limbs of your opponent for a nasty arm breaking or leg breaking manuever; but Dr. Jigoro Kano modified this in his Judo to make a more humane combat sport.  Just as Kendo uses bamboo swords instead of live blades, Judo uses a substitute skin, the Gi, to make its throws more humane.

The use of hip throws (goshi waza) would probably be the best for throwing without a Gi.


----------

